# New Allroad Photoshop



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I had a chance to play with photoshop for a few minutes this weekend. It's my take on a production allroad.








More photoshops by me here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...itude#


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New Allroad Photoshop ([email protected])*

looks great!


----------

